# Bought a new rifle



## westwall (Dec 12, 2019)

For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.

So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.

Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 13, 2019)

Has your wife showed you how to shoot it yet?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2019)

I bet I know the exact reason why you bought it...   











Because you can...


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like nobody gives a shit if you bought another gun. I know I don't.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 13, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Has your wife showed you how to shoot it yet?


Um, that would be "shown", not "showed", functional illiterate.


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.


Why the FN? $$$


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Has your wife showed you how to shoot it yet?






No, she promised to give me some lessons soon though.  But only if I am a good boy!


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Looks like nobody gives a shit if you bought another gun. I know I don't.






Then why post.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...







Because they work all of the time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Looks like nobody gives a shit if you bought another gun. I know I don't.


Yet you posted here? Weird


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Is that what you were told? Be sure to let us know when it doesn't.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 13, 2019)

I love those. 
Out of my price range but maybe one day 
Enjoy WW!


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...







I have owned an FN FAL for 50 years.  Never had a problem with it.  My friends in the military love their SCAR so I think I am safe.

Besides, it's a great platform for the can.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Crepitus (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.


Probably shouldn't have wasted your money.  After all, the Democrats are just gonna confiscate it soon anyway.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)

Is the Elcan the 1-4X or the 4X?

I have the 4X and love it.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> Is the Elcan the 1-4X or the 4X?
> 
> I have the 4X and love it.






It's the 1-4.  So far I am impressed with it.  But haven't had a chance for shooting impressions yet.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...







I doubt that.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Elcan the 1-4X or the 4X?
> ...




That is a very nice optic.  I passed on getting the 1-4X because of the weight.  Significantly heavier than the 4X.

Of course sometimes I make the wrong decision.

A couple of years ago I wanted another .308.  I was interested in the SCAR and should have got it.  However, I bought a Sig 716 instead.  In retrospect I should have got the SCAR.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...






Sig makes a good rifle too.  I must confess I have no experience with the 716.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




I went to a gun show in Orlando and had too much cash in my pocket.  I saw the Sig 716 Patrol FDE and it looked cool.  I was actually looking that day to buy a Colt 901 or a SCAR but the Sig looked great.  It was an inpluse buy more than anything.

I didn't know anything about the 716 so when I got home I googled it and found out it had the reputation to be a jamomatic.  Oh shit.

However, it has been perfectly reliable for me.  After about 500 rds down range I only had one jam but I think it was the ammo.  It is fairly accurate for a 16 inch .308.  With decent ammo I can get right at MOA on the bench.  

I have tried several scopes on it but now I have the Sig Romeo 5.  

The only problem I have with it is the weight.  It is heavy.

I have other .308s.  A M1A and a FAL.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 13, 2019)

It'll come in handy for that civil war the dems are forcing you people into.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...









I sold my M1A a long time ago.  I had built it up as a M21 with the proper ART II scope, but I never really liked it.  The scope was brilliant, and it shot well, but the ergonomics sucked.  I have a FAL, and a G3 (which is my go to) but wanted one of the newer iterations so settled on the SCAR after talking with my friends who actually use them.  Yes, it is a tad heavy, but my G3 is heavier so this is a bonus!


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 13, 2019)

CONGRATULATIONS on the new addition to your family ... I had to google the piece ... varmint rifles aren't my thing but she's a beauty ... have you and the wife picked a name yet? ... I sincerely hope you enjoy her for years to come, it's a lot of extra responsibility but IMEIO well worth it ... just one bit of advice, keep the Glok 30 handy if you're hunting in bear country ... NATO rounds just piss them off ...

ETA: I mean enjoy the gun for years to come ... I'm sure you've been enjoying your wife all this time ...


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




I was trained on the M-14 when in the Army so I have a special attachment to it.  For me the ergonomics of the M-14 is good but I understand other people not liking it.

The M1A is not a scope platform.  I have tried every scope you can imagine.  Nothing was satisfactory.  Nowadays my Loaded M1A is iron sights and it is fine for me.

The scope combination I have found that keeps the rifle as a usable MBR is an Trijicon TA-1B and a Trijicon scope mount.  However, that scope mount cost almost as much as the scope.  To scope it that way will cost $2K in addition to the cost of the rifle.  You are talking about a $3500 scoped rifle.  There are better options for a .308 than that.

My FAL is scoped.  

You made a good choice with the SCAR.  Enjoy!


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Looks like nobody gives a shit if you bought another gun. I know I don't.



Actually you are wrong.  It is good to hear of his acquisition.  Just because you are pussy ass Moon Bat that is afraid of firearms don't mean everybody is.

Grow the fuck up Moon Bat.  Go put on your pink pussy hat if you are offend by someone  making a post about firearms.  Go howl at the sky.  It will be good practice for you for the Trump landslide next November.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...



  Because they make fantastic firearms.
I wouldnt trade my FNX .45 tactical for any other pistol out there.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.



Be careful

Don’t shoot your eye out


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I like that .45. Never shot that LCP. I have the LCR.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on the new addition to your family ... I had to google the piece ... varmint rifles aren't my thing but she's a beauty ... have you and the wife picked a name yet? ... I sincerely hope you enjoy her for years to come, it's a lot of extra responsibility but IMEIO well worth it ... just one bit of advice, keep the Glok 30 handy if you're hunting in bear country ... NATO rounds just piss them off ...
> 
> ETA: I mean enjoy the gun for years to come ... I'm sure you've been enjoying your wife all this time ...









I have to admit, I am not fan of tactical tupperware!  I carry a Colt Delta Elite in 10mm when I am in the wild.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...








I have owned a Garand for over 50 years and the M1A was too similar to that.  My G3 is scoped, as is my FAL.  My eyes are getting old so I run scopes on almost everything now.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...








That's not a problem.  I'm not you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



     I was shocked at how accurate the little LCP is.
Hitting 4" steel at 60 ft is easy.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...








I have a Beretta Pico as my pocket pistol and it too is surprisingly accurate.  It takes getting used to because it is so thin, but once you figure it out it is quite accurate.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 13, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Has your wife showed you how to shoot it yet?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



  Love my SIG AR!
Put thousands of rounds through it with zero problems.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Hey boys!   How about you all start a thread comparing how big your Johnsons are.....er....rather, a "I bought a gun" thread.



  And you and your lesbo buddies can compare your fat asses to see who's is biggest....I hear you're the reigning champ.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...







I just have the old school Colt AR's from the 1960's, 70's and my most recent one is from around 1997.  But they all work fine.  That Sig looks real sweet though!


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hey boys!   How about you all start a thread comparing how big your Johnsons are.....er....rather, a "I bought a gun" thread.
> ...



\



Pay no attention to the fat ass.  She just wishes she had the skill, the money, and the ability to play with firearms.  She's just jealous and that's why she is lashing out like a baby.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



  Love the EoTech system with the flip up/down magnifier.
The only thing that sucks is my eyes. Without my glasses the red dot gets all blurry but I can still shoot it. Flip down the magnifier and it's clear as can be.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  What she really wishes is that she had a dick.


----------



## Innocynioc (Dec 13, 2019)

Congratulations, Westwall.  The FN is a good choice.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...









I was thinking about the Eotech for the SCAR, but I ended up with the Elcan.  I might still pick up an EoTech just to compare the two.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



  There were complaints early on about the EoTech's accuracy out past 200 yards but it works fine for me out to 300.


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...








I have to confess out to 300 yards is pistol range for me.  Beyond that I need the rifle so optics are critical at that point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




  Most of my pistol shooting is between 10 and 100 ft.
Would really like to get my hands on a McMillan TAC-338 and get into long range shooting.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Looks like nobody gives a shit if you bought another gun. I know I don't.



Enough to comment on it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...



I've never fired the SCAR, but the FN-LARs I fired were excellent rifles.   Quality is worth the money.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...








I am out in the desert A LOT, so I use the 10mm because it has the power to get out there and touch something at that range.  I can hit 50/50 out to 400 yards with it, but 300 you had better be under some real good cover.  For long range i have a Steyr SSG PII for out to 1200 yards or so, but if i am going really long I have a Research Armaments .50 cal.  AMAC bought the rights to them later.  

It's a pretty badass rifle!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> I was thinking about the Eotech for the SCAR, but I ended up with the Elcan. I might still pick up an EoTech just to compare the two.



That is the great thing about Firearms... 90% of the great firearms you can purchase, play with it and if you don't care for it you can sell it... I have made more money on Shotguns that way than bodecea can shake a stick at...


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Any of you guys try the Steyr AUG A3 M1? I shoot rifles left handed.


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about the Eotech for the SCAR, but I ended up with the Elcan. I might still pick up an EoTech just to compare the two.
> ...


Ever come across one of these?

M3 Convertible Semi-Auto Pump Shotgun


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> I just have the old school Colt AR's from the 1960's, 70's and my most recent one is from around 1997.  But they all work fine.  That Sig looks real sweet though!



I have 30 ARs now.  11 of them are retros include two reproductions of the prototypes.

My Class III M-16 is a M-16-A1.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...







I used to own one and have to say i didn't like it.  If you did just a few rapidfire strings it would get very hot and the takedown cross pin that holds it together would burn the ever loving shit out of you if you happened to touch it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> Ever come across one of these?
> 
> M3 Convertible Semi-Auto Pump Shotgun



Can't say that I have... Benelli puts out a great Shotgun though... Since my return to Hawaii 3 years ago, my buying, and trading days have been numbered... Hawaii is not a real friendly Firearm State like Indiana was...


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...






I own the M1 Super 90 and love it.  Benelli makes exceptionally good shotguns so you will have no problem.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

Flash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...







Very nice!  My Class III is a AR-15 Model 614.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



  Dont care for bullpups myself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




It's really difficult to find a place with enough open space to shoot more than five hundred yards.
   We just signed onto a 6k acre lease that will solve that problem.
   It has a sand flat that's around a mile long.


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

westwall said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Whoa... yikes!


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Ever come across one of these?
> ...


Funny how I thought it must be a challenge there. Mind reader you are.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 13, 2019)

This comparison thread (who's got a bigger d**k) is turning out as very very predictable.


----------



## westwall (Dec 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> This comparison thread (who's got a bigger d**k) is turning out as very very predictable.









Indeed.  You have a tiny peanut sized embwebwe (to borrow a line from Garret Morris).  Fortunately you are so poor you don't have to deal with the evil bang sticks that frighten you so much.

Someday you might grow up (instead of out) but i doubt it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 13, 2019)

okfine said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



Please believe me I am not totally defenseless... There are some great 2A minds living here... There are some Military personnel that I trust and a few local folks have proved their reliance in keeping quiet about what is in the safe... Never been a firm believer in registering firearms... Hell back in Indiana used to trade out in the middle of a cow pasture... Times have changed...


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> This comparison thread (who's got a bigger d**k) is turning out as very very predictable.



The last firearm I bought was a .17 caliber.    Smaller than a .22lr.

Does that mean my dick is too big, so I have to compensate with a very small caliber?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> This comparison thread (who's got a bigger d**k) is turning out as very very predictable.



At least you can be secure in the knowledge that you hold the record for the fattest ass in America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This comparison thread (who's got a bigger d**k) is turning out as very very predictable.
> ...



  She makes the claim we have small dicks when her dildo is the size of a howitzer...and she had to put a gps tracker on it so it wouldnt get lost in the abyss.


----------



## okfine (Dec 13, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This comparison thread (who's got a bigger d**k) is turning out as very very predictable.
> ...


As long as it fires live rounds no one should have any problems.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jan 11, 2020)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.



Darn fine setup! Awesome rifles. Have several suppressed myself, 22's and 223's. Love to get a 30cal can but gave up my FFL's, retired.  FFL for years, 07FFL class 2 SOT was a fine time to stock up on cans  At dealer pricing


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.


It looks scary


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...


Looks like Duartes boys ?


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...








It's a tool.  It's no scarier than the person using it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I think it's time I bought a real firearm.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 4, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   And perfectly legal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...



  There's no such thing as a scary firearm.
Only a scary person behind that firearm.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...



     Is this scary to you?
And I'm serious when I ask this question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 16, 2020)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.


Nice 
RANGE REPORT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...



   I'll give you a pointer.
I can buy a gun thats just as capable that dems think should be legal.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 16, 2020)

westwall said:


> For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> 
> So, I picked up a FN SCAR 17S in 7.62X51 NATO.  And topped it off with a Elcan sight.
> 
> Heading to the range in a week or so to zero it in.



I'm reporting your attached image as porn!


----------



## westwall (Feb 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in a few years.  I have had a Yankee Hill suppressor sitting in my safe for a while so decided to buy a rifle for it.
> ...








Handles really well.  Recoil is very light.  Accuracy is quite good, with Federal Premium Match 168 grain I am getting half MOA.

The suppressor works very well.  I can forego the ear protection if I wish to.

So far I only have about 300 rounds through it so will update when I have more time at the range with it.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 18, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


A little bit scary I can tell 
I don't know the reason maybe because in the United States you guys have, how can I say, a "gun culture". We don't have anything like that here.
Our guns laws, as far as I know, are strict


----------

